# Phrag. 'Geralda' in bloom



## Dan796 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I've been a lurker long enough! 
So I've decided to come out of the shadows, 
and into the light to share some pictures with you all. 

My Phrag. Geralda (lindleyanum 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x caudatum 'Wolf River')
has decided to put on quite a show this spring with TWO more spikes! 
I lost the first spike due to T5 light tube burn, I didn't realize it had a spike until too late! 
But, It should be glorious in full bloom!

From table top to petal tip she is 33" tall. (83.82cm)
And 23" side to side. (58.42cm)
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice blooms & plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome, Dan! Your Geralda is a beautifully grown plant. The flowers are excellent.


----------



## gego (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice color combo. Is Geralda a clone name or a hybrid name? I'd like to know where I can get this hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2015)

Geralda is the name of the plant. It probably doesn't have a clonal name.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank You all!
I really enjoy this orchid!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 24, 2015)

gego said:


> Very nice color combo. Is Geralda a clone name or a hybrid name? I'd like to know where I can get this hybrid.



Geo, I believe it's a hybrid. 
A cultivated hybrid cross to produce seed can produce hundreds of plant variations from the cross. No two plants are exactly alike. 

My Geralda is a cross between (lindleyanum 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x caudatum 'Wolf River') 

A clone comes from special microscopic tissue taken from one of the plant's growing tips, so that when the tip's cells are divided and grown out under Laboratory conditions, there are hundreds of new plants starting at a one cell level. All of them an exact copy of the mother plant all the way down to it's genes. 

How exactly it's labeled to know the difference between a hybrid, and a clone escapes my memory at the moment. 
It's been many years since I dealt with all that breeding stuff.

Perhaps someone can jump in with the answer to that for you..


----------



## eaborne (Mar 24, 2015)

Fantastic and well done! The hybrid name should be written as Phrag. Geralda without the quotes. Special clonal names given are then put in the quotes. That's what they are referring to


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice plant Dan. How long have you had Phrag Geralda?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2015)

Phrag. lindleyanum x wallisii is Phrag Fred Wright. looking at the Photos I believe this is Phrag Geralda - lindleyanum x caudatium


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

eaborne said:


> Fantastic and well done! The hybrid name should be written as Phrag. Geralda without the quotes. Special clonal names given are then put in the quotes. That's what they are referring to



Thank you ea! It's been so long, I'd forgotten exactly how it is all sorted out.


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you SK!
I've actually had this plant exactly 1 year this month.
It was looking poorly when I received it.
because of it's size I thought it must have been a seedling.
The plant was 1/4th the size of what it is now,
and was badly sunburned on one side. 
The name tag was faded and was very hard to read.

Today, except for a few trimmed leaves tips from light bulb burn incident, 
it's looking pretty good If I do say so myself.

It will be re-potted after it's stopped blooming.


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Phrag. lindleyanum x wallisii is Phrag Fred Wright. looking at the Photos I believe this is Phrag Geralda - lindleyanum x caudatium



Thank you Eric!
The tag on this plant was smudged and very hard to read, 
and I guess I was a little too quick in my research to be sure I had the right cross! Thanks! 
I have made the necessary corrections!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome, Dan! Your Geralda is a beautifully grown plant. The flowers are excellent.



Thank You Dot!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> Nice blooms & plant!



Thank You eO!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome, Dan! Your Geralda is a beautifully grown plant. The flowers are excellent.



Thank You SF!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 26, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Interesting



I hope it's a good "interesting"


----------



## gego (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Dan, those quotation marks throws me off. I have wallisii x caudatium so I was intrigue about the color combo. I really like the red added to the green. I will check around for this hybrid.


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome fellow Appalachian from a KY Hillbilly! That's one
beautiful plant and a very nice rescue.


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you abax! 
but, I'm just an honorary hillbilly!
I moved to WV 6 years ago from Virginia (I'm originally from Connecticut)
to be closer to my adopted sister. 
Who unfortunately, died a year after I settled into my new home. 
So, now I'm the last survivor in my family.

I traded a large Carnivorous plant collection for a small collection of Phrags. (They looked a lot better in the photos!)

But, the Appalachian mountains are beautiful! I've Never lived anywhere as beautiful! (I Don't care for the winters though)


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 27, 2015)

abax?
Any good orchid greenhouses down your way?
There isn't a single orchid greenhouse in the state of WV!
Not even a single society of any kind!
It's seem's to me if it's not a gun, knife, ATV, motorcycle, or truck.
No ones interested in it! LOL!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2015)

You may have to start something, Dan!


----------

